# Wyoming tag fees?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard that Wyo raised the amount for nonresident tags, but I can't find any info on it. Does anybody know of any increases?

Thanks


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

http://trib.com/lifestyles/recreati...557a-89f1-a4484e6ad0a5.html?comment_form=true

As far as I know, that is what's being debated right now in Wyo. Don't believe there have been any increases as of yet, but I could be wrong, it's happened before :shock:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I got something on the Eastman's newsletter as well. Looks like Wyoming Fish and Game is in a real bind.

Did you notice the article mentioned rising health insurance? (Obamacare?)


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Plan on seeing the prices increase.
As the article points out, as well - Wyoming hasn't had a price increase since 2008.

Between fewer tags sold (dwindling herds), increasing operational costs, and no adjustments since 2008... 
They're going to _have_ to do something.

They need their money, and we have to pay to play.

But... keep in mind that most of the articles citing the price increases are using the most extreme example proposed so far: an increase of nearly 50%, in a single year. 
However, most of the other proposals are for much more modest increases, that will slowly ramp up over 3 to 5 years, and level out well below where the 50% increase would end up.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Did you notice the article mentioned rising health insurance? (Obamacare?)


Yep, I did. :shock: 

As Squigie mentioned, I think they will pass something that will not be a huge shock all at once, but who knows? With the sequestration of Pittman/Robertson funds, all game agencies may see some major problems with funding next year and longer down the road, depending on what happens.

http://www.nrahuntersrights.org/Article.aspx?id=7299


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Montana doubled their non-resident fees in a single year to try to increase revenue. The backlash there was that they went from about 1 in 4 non-resident applicants getting tags (think application fees and tag fees), they went to having 1 applicant for every 2 tags. The end result was a huge drop in revenue directly from a HUGE drop in applicants, and only half the non-resident tag quotas were sold, but they also cut in half the number of non-resident hunters that drove to Montana, stayed in hotels, bought gas and groceries, and left millions of dollars in local communities. It was a classic example that raising taxes/fees does not result in increased revenue.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> http://trib.com/lifestyles/recreati...557a-89f1-a4484e6ad0a5.html?comment_form=true
> 
> As far as I know, that is what's being debated right now in Wyo. Don't believe there have been any increases as of yet, but I could be wrong, it's happened before :shock:


You are correct stillhunterman. There was a tag fee increase public comment website last month. The Department formed a plan from those comments and their own ideas. The plan has gone to the state legislature. Expect a 20% increase in fees for 2013 and after that an annual tag fee increase based on the rise, if any, in the cost of living index. I'm not seeing or hearing much of an outcry from people around southwest Wyoming.

It is my opinion that in many parts of Wyoming there needs to be a reduction in the number of tags until the antelope and deer herds rebuild. I think they know that and they have reduced the numbers some, but its very tough on their budgets.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> ....
> I'm not seeing or hearing much of an outcry from people around southwest Wyoming.
> 
> It is my opinion that in many parts of Wyoming there needs to be a reduction in the number of tags until the antelope and deer herds rebuild. I think they know that and they have reduced the numbers some, but its very tough on their budgets.


I hunt Antelope, and occasionally Elk, in Wyoming. They won't get any complaints from me. It sucks, but it has to be done.

I definitely think something has gone wrong with Antelope management. The areas I hunt have seen numbers drop to 20% of what they were just 2 years ago. (Resulting in less than 1% of the tags available, compared to 2 years ago; or zero non-resident tags.) But, that's a different subject....


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

one thing i read that i didnt like was the were talking about adding fish and upland game to the antelope and deer permits unfortunatly i hunt both and was wondering what im gonna do with two sets of fishing and upland game permits i do agree there is nothing wrong with a tag increase as long as its resonable


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

The last time I hunted Wyoming was when they doubled the cost of the deer tags. With the increase in fuel and the tags it just doesn't seem worth it any more when I can stay home and hunt.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I hunted Wyoming this year as a non-resident with a General elk tag. $600 was about my limit for elk. If they raise it higher, they are highly unlikely to see me again. Just sayin'.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sitting on points for both deer and elk and if the price goes up drammatically, I may only buy one more year in WY... they cost me $160 for my combo license last year and I didn't draw and only fished 2 days... As was stated, I'll go elsewhere or stay local for that price.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Non-resident elk may go to $725! That's pretty pricey for the average Joe. Trouble is Wyoming can sell every available elk (bull) tag at any price and they know it.

We'll see what happens. Wyoming derives about 65% of it's revenue from non-residents.


A side note:
The raise in fees discourages young men and women from entering or staying in the hunting ranks. The Department recognizes the problem so they are offering more and more "youth hunt" opportunities; earlier hunts, reduced tag prices, doe/fawn, and cow/calf, stuff like that. That's fine, but I see an alarming trend of dads using the youth tags to fill the freezer versus getting the kids interested in hunting.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Last I heard they were thinking about a 17% increase, but I haven't heard anything too recent. I think if they raise NR too much they'll face a similar problem to what Montana is facing. I'm sure we'll find out within a few months.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I quit hunting Wyoming after the last fee increase years back. It was too bad as we had some great private ground up there in 17, landowner thought it was fun to guide us. We always filled all our tags by noon.


-DallanC


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I read somewhere that Nevada was talking to a well known person of interest in the wildlife "conservation" community about helping them raise money. Maybe Wyo can give him a call too?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

tapehoser said:


> I hunted Wyoming this year as a non-resident with a General elk tag. $600 was about my limit for elk. If they raise it higher, they are highly unlikely to see me again. Just sayin'.


The questions is did you kill one and if so how big? 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Non-resident elk may go to $725! That's pretty pricey for the average Joe. Trouble is Wyoming can sell every available elk (bull) tag at any price and they know it.


That is what Montana thought. And they've had surplus non-resident tags every year since they jacked their prices. And applications have fallen off about 10 fold. As well as the non-refundable $20 application fees. What used to be a somewhat tough draw in Montana, is now an over the counter purchase you can wait until two weeks into the season to make. Heck, I could get on-line right now and buy a Montana deer/elk combo tag. So we'll see what happens with Wyoming in the future.

Problem is - prices of everything are going up. Gas. Groceries. Ammo. And taxes are going up - middle class families will see about $300/month increase come January. And that doesn't touch costs of new health care reforms. The only thing not going up are wages. And all that combines so that a couple hundred in tag fees just prices guys out.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I could get on-line right now and buy a Montana deer/elk combo tag. .


Yup just checked, costs over a grand though...yikes!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In the news today:

The Wyoming SFW, who supported the 2007 fee increase, says its members oppose the 2013 license fee hike and want to look at Department inefficiencies, and cost-cutting measures.

The SFW has proposed some "super raffles" to boost Fish & Game revenue $s.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> In the news today:
> 
> The Wyoming SFW, who supported the 2007 fee increase, says its members oppose the 2013 license fee hike and want to look at Department inefficiencies, and cost-cutting measures.
> 
> ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > In the news today:
> ...


The article is in today's guest column of Uinta County Herald newspaper, Nov 16, 2012 page A3. I can't find an electronic copy online. I don't subscribe to the newspaper online. It is written by Robert Wharff.

quote: *SFW supports and is dedicated to assisting the WY Game & Fish Dept (sic) in efforts to increase funding via new programs, such as the proposed "super raffle."* end quote

Can't be any clearer than that. Maybe its a mis-quote by the reporter, but that's the way it's written. I will email Mr. Wharff later or you can do it Perry.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Thanks Goob. Apparently the "super raffle" is one of 5 options the G&F dept has come up with, and is one that the WY SFW supports. Doesn't look like they proposed it.

http://www.subletteexaminer.com/v2_news_articles.php?heading=0&page=72&story_id=2328



> The G&F has proposed five options to provide additional revenue to continue operating at its current level beyond 2014, when the current funding model is projected to fall short.





> The final two proposals are to create a big game "super license raffle" and increase revenue associated with the department's popular publication, Wyoming Wildlife Magazine.





> The super raffle would allow hunters to apply online for the super license, which would allow them to hunt any open season for one single species. For a per-entry fee, hunters could enter an unlimited number of times for all species' licenses.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My apologies and thanks for clearing that up. I read it like the SFW proposed it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I personally love the super raffle idea!

Anyone could put in for those great tags, AND non-res fees wouldn't increase.

A definite win, win.....


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> Anyone could put in for those great tags, AND non-res fees wouldn't increase.


Don't count on it.


----------

